# Bleeding!?!



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,
I am 7 weeks pregnant and have been having brown bleeding (light) for about a week and then yesterday I had a fairly heavy red bleed for about 4 hours.  I also lost a fairly large clot.  
Went to A and E and they said to prepare for the worse   although they couldnt scan.  (No one available).
Is there any hope.....we had 2 blasts put back, could it just be that Ive lost one?  Im still feeling really nauseaus.  
Thanks for any advice....my scan is booked for Wed.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It is possible that one embryo may have come away, but it's really impossible to say I'm afraid. It's just a waiting game for Wednesday, which I know seems like centuries away. The heavy bleeding does sound concerning, but I have known women to have bleeding and the scan be fine, so keep up hope,

Take care, I'll be thinking of you,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you for your reply, my scans been brought forward to 10am today so Ill let you know the outcome.  

Chaz


----------



## chazrab (Sep 7, 2010)

Unbelievable.....just back from scan and still in shock!!  Im still pregnant....It measured exactly as it should and even could see clear heartbeat.
Thank you for you support and help x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

That's wonderful news, it just goes to show, never give up hope! xxxxx


----------

